
Show HN: CommandLineLabeller, label sentiment of texts from sqliteDB via console - KodiakLabs
https://github.com/kodiaklabs/CommandLineLabeller
======
KodiakLabs
Hi all.

We mocked up a simple tool that is useful to label datasets (contained in a
DB) for sentiment analysis, via the command line. This allows quick labelling
to prototype classifiers on your datasets, when prelabelled data is
unavailable.

Suggestions and criticisms welcome. We hope you find it useful.

